
Cave Squeaker, Rare Frog Last Seen in 1962, Is Found in Zimbabwe - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/04/world/africa/zimbabwe-frog-cave-squeaker.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
rabboRubble
Small happy news in frog form.

------
_ao789
This is such a random thing to find its way to the front page of HN

------
overcast
In normal fashion with any rare animal we find, must kill/steal/remove it. Why
can't we just leave things alone.

